# HAHA!!! Ya right! For this Schwinn???



## slick (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok just because it says Schwinn doesn't mean you found an oil well that just exploded in your face. This guy is INSANE!  Somebody should offer to trade him for one of those "rare" Huffy cranbrook walmart bikes for it.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-bic...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27caccf764


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 5, 2012)

What a crummy bike. Even the wheels are painted poop brown.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 5, 2012)

man, you figure for this price you would at least have the correct light on it.... amazing! BTW: did he spray paint part of the tires also??

Wow, not even any truss rods on this bike... absolutely amazing! This may rank up there with the best of the worst!


----------



## Mole (Sep 5, 2012)

looks like brown house paint applied with a brush. So I just sent him/ her this message... we'll see what the response is (if I even get one).

"Dear mag12oo,

Hi, I was just curios if this bike had the original paint and if I was reading your price correctly. Am I reading it correctly where you have this priced at $3999.00 and it wasn't a typo and supposed to be $399.90 starting bid? Thanks"


----------



## Mole (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sellers' response.*

"hello---this bike has been painted with brown rust proof paint-it is the first bike i bought 10 years ago--it was painted brown in memory of my chocolate lab--who just passed away---the price is correct---i put it on ebay to show a fellow up north---the bike is a 1947 schwinn with all kinds of other bike parts added---i have had others on ebay tell me how ugly the bike is---i love this bike becuase of my lab who was with me when i first got him and the bike--the price is very high for the bike---in other words ---i could care less if i ever sold this particular bike ever---thanks for looking at my hutch magoo--that was my lab name---mag12oo"


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2012)

Now dont you feel bad Mole?


----------



## Mole (Sep 5, 2012)

vincev said:


> Now dont you feel bad Mole?




Not at all... just trying to figure out how posting it on epay is easier then e-mailing photos...


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 7, 2012)

*Schwinn!*

I bought that bike! BIN!  to save it from ----------------BEING PARTED O-O-O-O-O-O-O-OUT!!!!!!


;0


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2012)

*the*

neverending cause-  balance usually works out and sometimes we see a nutty result! Thrill!


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sorry but then why didn't he take it to a place to paint it right, just doesn't seem like an honour to me.


----------

